# Anglerboard Basics: Köderfische richtig einfrieren



## schlotterschätt (12. November 2018)

Aaalter Vater , Dein Tiefkühler sollte dringendst mal abgetaut werden ! 
Für Leute, die jetzt Blut geleckt haben, gleich losrennen und 'nen Vakuumierer nebst 20cm breiten Folienrollen kaufen.
Die gibt's ab heute HIER ! 
Auch die leckere Beute später vakuumieren und einfrieren, es gibt kaum was besseres. (außer frisch auf die Pfanne natürlich)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. November 2018)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Aaalter Vater , Dein Tiefkühler sollte dringendst mal abgetaut werden !


Stimmt. Das sollte ich mal machen


----------



## trawar (12. November 2018)

Netter Artikel, danke dir.

Aber auf dem letzten Bild musst du die Arme schon weit strecken was.


----------



## jochen68 (12. November 2018)

Danke für den Bericht! Habe es wieder verpasst, welche zu fangen ... 

Zum Thema Vakuumierer: muss man als Angler haben   Hier auch mal ein größerer Zander:




Ich habe mir aber eine Luxusvariante gegönnt, wer damit liebäugelt, hier mein Tipp !


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. November 2018)

Ja, so ein Vakuumierer ist echt Pflicht. Ich möchte den auch nicht mehr missen. 
Von deinem Tipp hatte ich auch schon mal einen in der Hand - irgendwann mal vielleicht. Sind schon gute Teile!!!


----------



## jkc (12. November 2018)

Moin, Köfi mit Gefriebrannt ist allerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich untauglich. Alle meine gefrosteten Fische auf die ich schon gefangen habe hatten derbe Gefriebrannt. Eine Forelle hatte ich etwa 5 Jahre unsachgemäß eingefroren die war quasi nur noch Gefriebrannt und hat trotzdem gefangen...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. November 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, Köfi mit Gefriebrannt ist allerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich untauglich. Alle meine gefrosteten Fische auf die ich schon gefangen habe hatten derbe Gefriebrannt. Eine Forelle hatte ich etwa 5 Jahre unsachgemäß eingefroren die war quasi nur noch Gefriebrannt und hat trotzdem gefangen...


Echt alle? Krass. Was mach ich denn da hier für einen Aufriss. Alles Käse 
Ich denke auch, ganz untauglich sind sie wohl nicht. Aber ich würde frische oder Köfis ohne Gefrierbrand echt immer bevorzugen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. November 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Alle meine gefrosteten Fische auf die ich schon gefangen habe hatten derbe Gefriebrannt.



Bei mir auch so - habe ebenfalls schon lange "vergessene" Froster-Köfis eingesetzt.

Habe mir beim Köfi-Frosten noch nie sonderlich Mühe gegeben - einfach rein in nen Beutel und ab dafür (was unweigerlich in Gefrierbrand resultiert). Habe auch schon den "Backpapier-Trick" mit kurzem Vorfrosten ausprobiert - aber nur, um das Zusammenkleben bzw. -frieren zu reduzieren. War mir aber irgendwann auch zu viel Aufwand.

Zudem bin ich der Meinung, dass Gefrierbrand die Morchel-Intensität im Winterwasser bei Kälte (!!! s. unten) sogar noch erhöht. Muss ja nicht schön aussehen, sondern nur ordentlich abaasen. Wenn's sein muss, noch mit Flavour (Heilbuttöl etc.) impfen, damit noch mehr Muff in die Bude kommt.

Insbesondere super für den X(X)L-Köfi-Einsatz auf Hecht kurz vor der Eisbildungsgrenze, wenn es richtig affenkalt ist.

Im sommer-seuchwarmen Sumpf-Stillwasser geht bei uns mit Froster-Köfis gar nix beim stationären Ansitzen. Die muss man dann schon aktiv führen, da dann der Bewegungsreiz überwiegt.

Und auch frische Köfis fangen da dann nach kurzer Zeit an, mies zu müffeln - kein Wunder bei flacher Trübbrühe (Durchschnittstiefe 1,20 m, größtenteils noch weniger, Maximaltiefe ca. 3 m) mit Wassertemperaturen von oft über 25 °C, das ist der reinste Aas-Generator. Da faulen ja schon fast die Räuber im Wasser selbst weg 

Sobald da was am Köfi zu riechen ist, hat es sich mit der Fängigkeit. Was je nach Wassertemperatur dann recht schnell gehen kann. Da muss man dann die Köfis fürs stationäre Ansitzen ganz frisch killen und sehr oft wechseln, wenn da was gehen soll - was in entsprechendem Verschleiß resultiert.

Insofern verwende ich Köfis (egal ob gefrostet oder frisch) im Sommer größtenteils nur aktiv geführt (Zupfpose, C-Rig) und setze ansonsten auf Kunstköder.

Im Winter bei Wassertemperaturen an der Zufriergrenze gilt dann genau das Gegenteil, da haut Wüstmüffel gut rein. Gib Gully


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. November 2018)

Ok. Sehr interressant. Macht auch Sinn, da im Winter die Sinnesleistungen der Fische stark zurück gehen. Da darf es wohl auch mal ordentlich stinken. Aber ich muss trotzdem sagen, dass ich der frischen, natürlichen Variante da echt mehr vertraue, als so nem aasigem, gefriergetrocknetem Ding... Und wie heißt es immer so schön: Vertraue deinen Ködern, dann fängst Du auch.
Ein Vergleichsfischen zwischen abgegamelltem Köfi und frischem wäre mal was. Ich nehm die frische Variante!! 
Aber echt erstaunlich, das die rotten Köder bei euch fangen. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2018)

Christian sehr schöne Bilder und Artikel.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Christian sehr schöne Bilder und Artikel.


Vielen Dank! Freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt...


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. November 2018)

Köfis auf Hecht gehen bei mir am besten wenn sie bissel müffeln, für Zander können Sie nicht frisch genug sein. Tiefgefroren hatte ich noch kein gefrierbrand an mein köfis auch ohne Vakuum. Ich sauge höchstens mal kräftig am Beutel, meine Nachbarin kann das zwar viel besser, ist aber nicht immer am Start


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Köfis auf Hecht gehen bei mir am besten wenn sie bissel müffeln, für Zander können Sie nicht frisch genug sein. Tiefgefroren hatte ich noch kein gefrierbrand an mein köfis auch ohne Vakuum. Ich sauge höchstens mal kräftig am Beutel, meine Nachbarin kann das zwar viel besser, ist aber nicht immer am Start


Ein Schlingel der Böse dabei denkt.


----------



## Dustin Bratbarsch (12. November 2018)

Kommen die dann so aus dem Frost an die Angel? Ist klar das die auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz auftauen 
Oder gibt es da noch eine Technik mit dem auftauen? 
Danke


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. November 2018)

Dustin Bratbarsch schrieb:


> Kommen die dann so aus dem Frost an die Angel? Ist klar das die auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz auftauen
> Oder gibt es da noch eine Technik mit dem auftauen?
> Danke



Wenn du die gefroren anköderst sind die im Wasser in paar Minuten aufgetaut.
Erst auftauen muss nicht sein und ist wenn es besonders frisch z.B. auf Zander gehen soll sogar von Nachteil.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. November 2018)

Wenn du sie aber doch vorher auftauen willst nimmst du ein kleinen Eimer, tust ein kühlakku rein füllst ihn mit Wasser und tust da die köfis rein bis sie an den Haken kommen. So bleiben sie viel fester als wenn du sie einfach so auftaust.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. November 2018)

Genau. In kühlem Wasser sind die recht schnell so angetaut, dass man anködern kann. Vor dem Auswerfen aber checken, ob sie auftreiben. Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, muss man die Schwimmblase noch durchstechen. Kann man auch schon vor dem Einfrieren machen...


----------



## Mind (13. November 2018)

Ich hab an meinen Köfis noch nie Gefrierbrand gehabt. 
Ich mach die grob sauber Tupf sie Trocken und Friere sie Abends dann auf Backpapier ein. Danach Morgens in ne große Gefriertüte. Kann die dann nach bedarf rausholen und oft sogar wieder einfrieren wenn ich sie nocht gebraucht habe.

Meinen Fisch den ich zum verzehr einfriere kommen allerdings schon mal in den Vakuumierer


----------



## Piere (13. November 2018)

Ich ziehe die Köfis vor dem Einfrieren aufs Vorfach. Köder übersteht so besser weitere Würfe


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2018)

Mind schrieb:


> Ich hab an meinen Köfis noch nie Gefrierbrand gehabt.
> Ich mach die grob sauber Tupf sie Trocken und Friere sie Abends dann auf Backpapier ein. Danach Morgens in ne große Gefriertüte. Kann die dann nach bedarf rausholen und oft sogar wieder einfrieren wenn ich sie nocht gebraucht habe.
> 
> Meinen Fisch den ich zum verzehr einfriere kommen allerdings schon mal in den Vakuumierer



Ich hatte schon oft mit Gefrierbrand an Köfis zu kämpfen... Deswegen schweiß ich meine Köder jetzt ein. Ich frier die auch wieder ein, wenn ich sie nicht gebraucht habe - das geht mit den vakuumierten Fischen auch sehr gut.




Piere schrieb:


> Ich ziehe die Köfis vor dem Einfrieren aufs Vorfach. Köder übersteht so besser weitere Würfe



Das funktioniert wirklich gut. Allerdings lasse ich meine Köfis ein bisschen antauen, sofern ich sie mit der Ködernadel aufziehe. Sonst klappt das nicht...
Wenn ich allerdings nur die Drilling in die Flanken des Köders steche, kann ich die Köderfische direkt gefroren anködern.


----------



## Piere (13. November 2018)

Köder komplett mit Wasser bedecken und einfrieren vermeidet Gefrierbrand.
Erfordert halt viel Gefriervolumen. Ist aber wohl nicht so recht praxisnah.
Könnte ich mir bei großen Ködern zum Wallerangeln vorstellen.


----------



## Kiesbank (13. November 2018)

ordentlich Salz in den Gefrierbeutel bringt auch gute resultate!


----------



## Piere (13. November 2018)

Kiesbank schrieb:


> ordentlich Salz in den Gefrierbeutel bringt auch gute resultate!


Zieht Salz nicht wasser an ? Ich vermute, dass der Köfi trocken wird.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2018)

Piere schrieb:


> Zieht Salz nicht wasser an ? Ich vermute, dass der Köfi trocken wird.



Hab ich auch gleich gedacht. Habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, denke aber auch, dass die Köfis verschrumpeln. Wobei Boilies zum Beispiel ja auch in Salz konserviert werden...
@Kiesbank Hast du das wirklich schon so probiert?


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. November 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gleich gedacht. Habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, denke aber auch, dass die Köfis verschrumpeln. Wobei Boilies zum Beispiel ja auch in Salz konserviert werden...
> @Kiesbank Hast du das wirklich schon so probiert?



Auf jeden Fall wellt sich dann schön die Haut vom köfi, um das zu wissen brauch ich das nicht zu probieren. Außerdem ist der Köder dann so versalzen das es sein kann das der Räuber den köfi sofort wieder los werden will oder garnicht erst ran geht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2018)

Salz wirkt ja bei einigen Fischen wie Lockstoff. Und Hechte fressen ja auch Makrelen und Heringe. Muss also nicht nachteilig sein. 
Ich denke nur, dass eingesalzene Köfis total austrocknen. Aber das dachte ich auch von Boilies - bevor ich es besser wusste...


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. November 2018)

Makrelen und Heringe sind aber nicht versalzen sonst würde man sie nicht essen. In den köfi zieht das Salz so ein das man auch pures Salz lutschen könnte. Gummis sind ja auch manchmal in Salz eingelegt aber den Versuchen Sie erstens nicht zu fressen und zweitens ist es nur ein äußerlicher Öl Film mit Salz.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. November 2018)

Damit die Köfis nicht zu einem Eis-Fisch-Block verklumpen, habe ich sie reichlich mit Paniermehl bestreut. So konnte ich dann bei Bedarf einzelne Fische entnehmen, ohne gleich alle in dem Beutel auftauen zu müssen. Sand geht dafür wahrscheinlich auch, habe ich aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2018)

Das mit dem Paniermehl kannte ich auch noch nicht.
Bevor ich vakuumiert habe, habe ich meine Fischchen immer in Alufolie gewickelt. Aber die löst sich über einen längeren Zeitraum im Froster auch irgendwie auf und macht die Angelegenheit beim Auspacken fummelig.


----------



## phirania (13. November 2018)

Ich sauge höchstens mal kräftig am Beutel, meine Nachbarin kann das zwar viel besser, ist aber nicht immer am Start 

Schade das es keine Boardferkelwahl mehr gibt.wäreja schon erste Wahl......


----------



## Kauli11 (13. November 2018)

Man nehme einen Glasboden aus dem Kühlschrank, oder einen grossen Eimerdeckel, lege ihn mit Backpapier aus und lege die gefangenen Köderfische nebeneinander aus. Sie sollen sich nicht berühren.
Dann alles schön waagerecht in den Froster. Am nächsten Tag die gefrorenen Köfis alle zusammen in einen Gefrierbeutel geben.
Jetzt kannst du einzeln entnehmen, da die Fische nicht mehr zusammenkleben.


----------



## Kiesbank (13. November 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gleich gedacht. Habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, denke aber auch, dass die Köfis verschrumpeln. Wobei Boilies zum Beispiel ja auch in Salz konserviert werden...
> @Kiesbank Hast du das wirklich schon so probiert?



yo hab dieses jahr damit angefangen.

weniger wegen dem Zusatz an Geschmack, eher dass die weniger "latschad" werden. Austrocknen tun die durch das salz nicht, das Fleisch ist eher fester, hält besser bild ich mir ein.


----------



## Dustin Bratbarsch (13. November 2018)

Danke Leute  Ich hatte mal gelesen das man die im Kühlschrank auftauen soll? 
Muss erst mal welche fangen aber Ansitz Angeln ist Geil


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. November 2018)

Kiesbank schrieb:


> yo hab dieses jahr damit angefangen.
> 
> weniger wegen dem Zusatz an Geschmack, eher dass die weniger "latschad" werden. Austrocknen tun die durch das salz nicht, das Fleisch ist eher fester, hält besser bild ich mir ein.



Konichi wa,

kann ich so bestätigen mache ich ebenso!

Grussen Michael


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. November 2018)

gedanken machen ist nie verkehrt, aber muß da schon ein wenig schmunzeln.
ist wie bei den hunden, erziehung und besonders ernährung, es wird doch arg gemenschelt und das mit erfolg!
der wurm, oder hier der köderfisch muß dem fisch schmecken und das tut er, ob mit, oder ohne gefrierbrand.
was nicht gefressen wurde geht hier auch wieder zurück in den froster. habe schon mit sechs/sieben jahre alten wracks gefangen.

auftauen ist in der tat kein problem, spätestens nach zehn minuten im wasser ist der fisch weich.


----------



## Aalbubi (13. November 2018)

Habe auch schon mit 4 Jahre alten Köfis gefangen. Ich habe auch genug Aale auf Gefrierbrandköfis gefangen (Minibarsche die nicht benutzt wurden, immer wieder eingefroren). Frische Köfis fangen zwar mMn  besser, aber ob der jetzt Gefrierbrand hat oder nicht, ist mir schnuppe.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2018)

Kiesbank schrieb:


> yo hab dieses jahr damit angefangen.
> 
> weniger wegen dem Zusatz an Geschmack, eher dass die weniger "latschad" werden. Austrocknen tun die durch das salz nicht, das Fleisch ist eher fester, hält besser bild ich mir ein.



Spannend! Werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal probieren! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. November 2018)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Frische Köfis fangen zwar mMn  besser, aber ob der jetzt Gefrierbrand hat oder nicht, ist mir schnuppe.



Hoi,

dachte ich auch immer aber dem ist nicht zwingend so! Ich fische die Köfis schon zwei / drei Jahre am Drachkovich und gesalzene Köfis halten da schon etwas länger.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2018)

Sofern die Köfis durchs salzen echt zäher werden, ist das ein echtes Argument für alle, die mit Drachko oder auf weite Distanzen fischen. Das muss ich unbedingt mal testen...
Hat denn jemand schon mal gesalzene Köfis auf Aal gefischt? Besonders beim Zanderangeln fange ich immer wieder auch Aale und freue mich auch darüber. Und eigentlich möchte ich ungern auf den coolen Aalbeifang verzichten.
Kann da jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. November 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich muss auch nicht Stunden oder Tage erfolglos Ansitzen, um dann heraus zu finden das Aale gepöckelte Köfis nicht mögen werden!



Naja, manchmal muss man doch einfach probieren, was geht und was nicht. Wenn man alles gleich verwirft, wäre wahrscheinlich auch keiner drauf gekommen, dass Hechte auf Metall-Löffel beißen. Warum sollten sie auch Metall fressen?
Karpfen haben auch Zeit, in Salz eingegelgte Boilies zu probieren und fressen diese dann. Wie gesagt: Salz wird sogar als Lockstoff für Fische verwendet. Gesalzene Gummifische gibt es ja auch.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. November 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Genau. In kühlem Wasser sind die recht schnell so angetaut, dass man anködern kann. Vor dem Auswerfen aber checken, ob sie auftreiben. Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, muss man die Schwimmblase noch durchstechen. Kann man auch schon vor dem Einfrieren machen...



Auftreiben....eben gerade beim DS eher von Vorteil!


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. November 2018)

Für Drachkovitch reichen mir eigentlich die normalen köfis aus. Habe letztens erst 6-7 Stunden mit 2 Rotaugen am drachkovitch geangelt, zwar ohne Fisch aber das werfen haben sie über die ganze Zeit ausgehalten. Außerdem geht auch viel an Bewegung beim köfi verloren wenn die durch Salzen fester werden .


----------



## Tomasz (14. November 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ok. Sehr interressant. Macht auch Sinn, da im Winter die Sinnesleistungen der Fische stark zurück gehen. Da darf es wohl auch mal ordentlich stinken...
> Ein Vergleichsfischen zwischen abgegamelltem Köfi und frischem wäre mal was. Ich nehm die frische Variante!!
> Aber echt erstaunlich, das die rotten Köder bei euch fangen. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht!



Ich habe zumindest in der Ostsee und in Norwegens Fjorden die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Köderfische oder Teile davon umso besser fangen, je älter sie sind und bereits unfein riechen. Wir sind darauf gekommen, als wir keine frischen Köderfische bekommen konnten und schließlich die vom Vortag nehmen mussten. Als das überraschend gut geklappt hatte, haben wir dann tatsächlich ein Vergleichsfischen gemacht. Der Gammelköder war hier klar im Vorteil. Seit dem, fangen wir im Meer oder der Ostsee unsere Köder bereits am Vortag. Das klappt aber genauso mit eingefrorenen Fischen. Auch die lassen wir einen Tag aufgetaut liegen. Gerne auch so, dass sie leicht antrocknen um besser am Haken zu halten. Wenn das nicht klappt, werden sie am Haken fixiert. Gerade bei fetten Fischen, wie der Makrele, habe ich das Gefühl, dass diese nach einer gewissen Lagerungsdauer stärker ihr Fett/Öl abgeben und somit zusätzlich eine Duftspur legen.
Wobei natürlich auch ganz frisch gefangene Köderfische, die unmittelbar nach dem Fang angeködert werden und eventuell auch noch etwas ausbluten sehr gut funktionieren. Allerdings lässt dieser Effekt relativ schnell nach. 
Ich schwöre auf Gammelfisch, habe es aber noch nicht auf unsere Süßwasserräuber probiert.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Außerdem geht auch viel an Bewegung beim köfi verloren wenn die durch Salzen fester werden .



Das stimmt. Ist ein Argument!



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auf Gammelfisch, habe es aber noch nicht auf unsere Süßwasserräuber probiert.



Echt spannend! Danke fürs Feedback. Ich probier das diesen Winter definitiv mal aus. Habe mir sowieso auf die Fahne geschrieben, jetzt mehr mit Köderfisch zu angeln... Das wird auf Hecht getestet!


----------



## Mind (14. November 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Sofern die Köfis durchs salzen echt zäher werden, ist das ein echtes Argument für alle, die mit Drachko oder auf weite Distanzen fischen. Das muss ich unbedingt mal testen...
> Hat denn jemand schon mal gesalzene Köfis auf Aal gefischt? Besonders beim Zanderangeln fange ich immer wieder auch Aale und freue mich auch darüber. Und eigentlich möchte ich ungern auf den coolen Aalbeifang verzichten.
> Kann da jemand was dazu sagen?


Wenn man die Köfis mit Salzlake einsalzt werden die richtig schön Zäh. Super für Drachko und Konsorten. Auch Sardinen und Co. werden damit angeblich relativ fest ausprobiert habe ich das aber selber noch nicht..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. November 2018)

Eingesalzene Köderfische passiv auf Hecht ausgelegt hat bei mir gut funktioniert.  In Salz konservierte Rotaugen am Drachkovitch fand ich zu spröde.Sie werden zwar härter, aber meiner Meinung nach  nicht stabiler. Sie haben nicht mehr die Geschmeidigkeit und gehen m.M.n. schneller kaputt.


----------



## hanzz (14. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Eingesalzene Köderfische passiv auf Hecht ausgelegt hat bei mir gut funktioniert.  In Salz konservierte Rotaugen am Drachkovitch fand ich zu spröde.*Sie werden zwar härter, aber meiner Meinung nach  nicht stabiler. Sie haben nicht mehr die Geschmeidigkeit und gehen m.M.n. schneller kaputt.*



So ging es mir auch mit Salz-Ukels am Dropshot. Da gabs recht schnell einen Genickbruch und es hing nur noch der Kopf am Haken.


----------



## reticulatus (14. November 2018)

Hi Leute,

ich nutze seit Jahren eingefrorene Köderfische, meist Barsche , Kaulis und Mühlkoppen(Groppen), da diese bei mir zahlreich vorkommen und ich mit genau diesen Fischen die besten Ergebnisse erzielt habe, dort wo sie vorkommen sollen auch die massenhaft auftauchenden Grundelarten ware Topköder sein, auch die sind von der Konsistenz her gesehen wohl mehr als nur eine Alternative.

1. Sie sind nach dem Auftauen von bester Konsistenz,

2. halten allen Würfen stand,

3. fangen vom Aal über den Barsch, Bach-,See- und Regenbogenforellen, auch Saiblinge, Hechte, Zander und vorallem Aalrutten(Trüschen)!

Ebenso werden sie "portionsweise" mit einem Vacuumierer eingeschweißt, je nach Größe 2-5 Stück, und wandern dann in den Gefrierschrank in das Fach "Futter" das komplett meinen Angelködern und dem Schlangenfutter vorbehalten ist!

Wer keinen Vacuumierer hat, kann seine Köfis auch Glasieren, das heißt, friert sie normal ein und im eingefrorenen Zustand im Wasserbad kurz tauchen, wieder in die Gefriere und diesen Vorgang mehrmals wiederholen, bis der Köfi komplett mit einer Eisschicht überzogen ist, anstatt tauchen, geht auch eine Sprühflasche, ein Einvacuumieren ist danach nicht mehr nötig, da die Köfis durch die Eisschicht keinen Gefrierbrand bekommen können!
Das funktioniert auch mit allen anderen angelködern, die eingefroren werden!

Gesalzene Köderfische sind zwar etwas fester, durch die Austrocknung allerdings auch "brüchiger".


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. November 2018)

Grundeln sind super Köderfische. Als das mit der GRundelinvasion am Main so langsam los ging, wollte keiner so richtig glauben, dass die als Köfis taugen. Ich auch nicht.
Als dann aber ein Kumpel mit ner Grundel einen fetten Zander beim Nachtansitz erwischte, waren alle Zweifel verflogen...

Das Glasieren hört sich recht aufwändig an... Aber ok, wenn man keinen Vakuumierer parat hat, ist es eine Notlösung.


----------



## reticulatus (14. November 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das Glasieren hört sich recht aufwändig an... Aber ok, wenn man keinen Vakuumierer parat hat, ist es eine Notlösung.




Weniger Aufwand, wie mancher denkt, liest sich nur sehr aufwändig.
5 Minuten wird wohl jeder mal übrig haben, wenn man den sonstigen Zeitaufwand für seine Leidenschaft Angeln betrachtet, sind 5 Minuten ein-bis zweimal am Tag und das 2-3Tage in Folge nichts!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. November 2018)

reticulatus schrieb:


> Weniger Aufwand, wie mancher denkt, liest sich nur sehr aufwändig.
> 5 Minuten wird wohl jeder mal übrig haben, wenn man den sonstigen Zeitaufwand für seine Leidenschaft Angeln betrachtet, sind 5 Minuten ein-bis zweimal am Tag und das 2-3Tage in Folge nichts!



Da ist was dran...


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. November 2018)

glasieren ist gar nicht so aufwändig , wie man meint. viele  tauchen die gefrorenen köder.
einfacher und schneller geht es , wenn man sie  mit einem feinen wassernebel besprüht.
dazu reicht eigentlich eine leere saubere flasche eines fensterreinigers oder ähnliches .
der feine sprüh nebel friert sofort an. wem die glasur zu dünn ist besprüht man sie ein zweites mal
und man kann sie anschließend verpacken und wieder einfrieren .

zum glasieren müssen die fische nicht einmal vollständig durchgefroren sein. es reicht , wenn sie so weit runter gekühlt sind , das der feinen nebel sich als eisschicht niederschlägt. das verringert evtl dann die vorbereitungszeit. wichtig ist , das  beim runterkühlen bzw anfrieren die fische einzeln auf einem rost oder platte liegen und sich nicht berühren
viel mehr platz nehmen solche glasierten fische nicht weg .

wer keinen vacuumierer hat , braucht eigentlich nur einen eimer wasser. man taucht die fast geschlossene tüte mit gefriergut langsam in das wasser , bis zum tütenrand.
der wasserdruck sorgt dafür, das die luft entweicht . anschießend restluft kurz absaugen oder sofort die tüte verschließen .
versucht es mal .ein test wird euch überzeugen.natürlich ist ein vacuumierer besser .


----------



## Tobias85 (17. November 2018)

Großartiger Tipp, Danke!


----------



## rolfmoeller (27. November 2018)

und immer schön kennzeichnen auf den Tüten wo die Köfis gefangen wurden.
Nur nicht verwechseln und ne Wasserpest auslösen.


----------



## trawar (21. Januar 2019)

Hey @Christian.Siegler ,

habe mir jetz auch per zufall die gleiche Kiste geholt, die gibt es aktuell bei Lidl Online für 16,99€  und mit dem COde WSV2019 kann man sich die Versandkosten Sparen.

Jetzt die eigentliche Frage hast du eine gute und günstige Bezugsquelle für den Schlauch?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Hey @Christian.Siegler ,
> 
> habe mir jetz auch per zufall die gleiche Kiste geholt, die gibt es aktuell bei Lidl Online für 16,99€  und mit dem COde WSV2019 kann man sich die Versandkosten Sparen.
> 
> Jetzt die eigentliche Frage hast du eine gute und günstige Bezugsquelle für den Schlauch?



Hey trawar,
nein, ich habe leider keine Quelle für die Beutel...


----------



## trawar (21. Januar 2019)

Verdammt dann muss ich mal schauen wo es was gibt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2019)

Also die gibt's doch eigentlich auch im Lidl...


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Jetzt die eigentliche Frage hast du eine gute und günstige Bezugsquelle für den Schlauch?


meinst du die tüten oder ist an dem gerät auch eine vorrichtung um behälter leerzuziehen?

edit: wenn die beutel oder rollen nicht gerade im discounter ausliegen, kaufe ich hier ein. dort gibt es auch spezialtüten, bspw. passend für geräucherten aal am stück.


----------



## trawar (21. Januar 2019)

Ne ich meine die Tüten, kann ich X beliebige nehmen oder muss man auf etwas achten?
Haben die eine Normdicke oder handhabt das jeder Hersteller anders?


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2019)

um zuverlässig absaugen zu können solltest du tüten oder schläuche mit strukturierung benutzen. einfache gefrierbeutel habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. die max. arbeitsbreite deines geräts solltest du natürlich auch berücksichtigen. ich habe meinen vorherigen kommentar zwischenzeitlich editiert, aber hier noch mal der link: https://www.vakuumtuete.de/


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2019)

Ich habe schon einfache Gefrierbeutel probiert - geht nicht! 
Das Teil brauch die dicken Tüten mit Gewebestruktur


----------



## trawar (21. Januar 2019)

So die DropShot Köfis habe ich mal umgepackt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2019)

Top. Ich mache bei der Ködergröße immer fünf oder sechs Fischchen pro Beutel. Vielleicht auch zehn. Aber mehr nicht... Sonst musst Du immer wieder neu verpacken, wenn nicht alle benötigt werden.


----------



## trawar (21. Januar 2019)

Ja ea muss sich alles nich einwenig einspielen aber der Sommer kann kommen.  Denn nächsten Winter werde ich nicht ohne Köfis da stehen garantiert.


----------

